# What can I do?!?!



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Juliet is soo lost right now! I feel horrible our living room and bedroom and stuff was downstairs well with the flooding we lost it all!  Both her and Romeos stuff was down there also....she is so depressed she goes down there and looks around like what happen....where is all my stuff. I feel horrible


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry you lost all of your favorite things. I would take her to one of the pet stores and let her pick out some new things. That might get her mind off of it


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry that all of your contents were ruined! Maybe
Take them into town to a pet smart to have a bit of a breather and get them a few new toys!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. 

I do think she will be happier once she senses you're not very sad anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with Aastha, once they feel your mood change theirs will too. I'm sorry that this happened. I'm sure that their routine had to be changed and a lot of stress at your house, (which certainly understandable) and they feel it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

set up another spot for her in a comfy place with some familar things around, maybe an old towel on her new bed. and I agree when you start to feel more comfortable she will relax. I'm sorry about all the damage.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh no, I am so sorry you had so much flood damage!!!  

It's kind of ironic, my fiance and I were just talking about how Galesburg never floods (he went to Knox & goes there once a month for National Guard) yet you flooded and live right nearby 

hope you can buy a few toys and things to spoil your baby :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I wondered how you were doing in this mess. I'm so sorry! I drove down a road that had been horribly flooded here and was heartbroken by the amount of people's lives just sitting at the curb.

Hugs to you!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Can anything be taken to a laundromat and washed?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cassie, I am sorry you had to go through that and have stuff ruined. I agree with the others and try and stay as positive as you can. Things can be replaced and thankfully everyone is okay. I would go and buy a couple of new things....maybe she will feel better. Prayers and hugs to you and your fluffs.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember Pat had a lot of flooding.... I'm sure she can relate and help with how to help Juliet.

Is there anything Juliet and Romeo needs?


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank-you everyone for the prayers and thoughts. Im spending the day with them trying to get them to adjust being in living room. She keeps walking off looking downstairs or goes to bedroom and wants to get on bed. :crying: She does sleep with us so thats her usual spot at night. I was going to try and save some things and take to laundry mat but with all the flooding sewage backed up also. I swear it all hits at once!! We had a company come in to look it over and they said throw it all away not worth the potential problems. We have 2 more companys coming, I this weekend to do a tile system, then one on Monday to look into mold. Hopefully once those get going I will be in a little better mood and then Juliet and Romeo will notice and it will help them. It's just so hard right now, with all that was lost and some not replaceable. 
Expenses have been thight since this has happened, insurance is only going to cover $5,000!! That is nothing compared to the damage we had. It's 7,000 for drain system. Ugh :angry: So I will eventually gain things back when we have the extra money, fluffs stuff, daughters stuff, and just family stuff. Just taking it day by day and leaving it in God's hands!! 
:angry:The worst is all my antiques:angry: But I need to stay positive for my babies!! Juliet is sitting on my lap now, she is watching the little icons on side and keeps trying to reach out to them lol Soo cute :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry you got flooded! What a terrible disaster to have to deal with! Romeo and Juliet will calm down once some sense of normalcy returns to your life.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well we live an hour from nearest Petsmart or that type of store! So I just took Juliet in Dollar General got a few toys down she wanted nothing to do with them. Gonna still take them home and see! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cassie - I'm so sorry. It's so disquieting when something happens to the place we call home -- either flood, fire, burglary. It's all so personal because it's all our stuff that we are attached to. The important thing to remember is that it is just stuff and that what really matters are you, your family and your fluffs. Things will get better for all. Maybe there are some dog things that people here have extra of that can be sent to you. Would that help? Just til you get back on your feet again.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Cassie - I'm so sorry. It's so disquieting when something happens to the place we call home -- either flood, fire, burglary. It's all so personal because it's all our stuff that we are attached to. The important thing to remember is that it is just stuff and that what really matters are you, your family and your fluffs. Things will get better for all. Maybe there are some dog things that people here have extra of that can be sent to you. Would that help? Just til you get back on your feet again.


Oh Susan, Thank you so much!! I'm very grateful it was only a flood and not a fire or something worse. It will take time to rebuild what we had but were trying our hardest to stay positive especially around kids and fluffs! I usually don't like accepting help, always been very independent! Lol. But if anyone has any things extra or no longer using that would be great! Money is tight trying to replace things! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well last couple days around here have been stressful, lotsa tears, and trying to keep our spirit up. Monday evening the inspector for water and mold showed up. We knew the basement obviously leaked...duh! W, hen we bought the house 3 years ago supposdly only a seepage happened in one corner of the house....WRONG!! The guys were here 2 1/2 hours going thru stuff. Bad news....everything in our basement, family room, laundry room, toy room, etc. Has to be completey gutted!!! Then hazmat team will come in and contain the basement and take all their appropriate steps and get all the mold from where the house has leaked for years. Its going to look like ET invaded my house they said! That will take about 4-5 days. After which, we have to install all new walls floors steps everything!! As if that wasnt the worst gut feeling in the world, this just topped it. He noticed a window out front in our upstairs bathroom, whoever lived here had put up a shower surround and put it in front of window, well they didnt do it properly and left the window cracked just a hair!! So mold guy heads in and heads up stairs. Can immediately tell on his image reader thingy their is mold. Pretty bad he said. Since he couldnt get beind it to see my husband took him into Renee's room to drill hole in wall to put camera in to check it. Sure enough at least 7 different types were back there!! :OMG!: So now this is going to be part 2 after basement, otherwise we wont have anywhere to live. He sent out a couple samples to Virginia for mold check, there are 2 types that if we have either of them, we have to evacuate the house and gut the complete upstairs... We have a 2000 sq ft. house so not huge but not small. We are praying those 2 types arent in there. If not they will just have to gut the bathroom do there thing, then we will have to replace it all. Thats actully the good news, just replacing bathroom. Bad news,the hole they drilled in Renee's room they had to fill back in and plastic over it because Renee' is ashmatic. However, when they start the upstairs, she has to be completely out of the house and staying with a family member for awhile. :smcry::smcry::smcry:

Best part Insurance may not cover any of it....if they do it will only be $5,000.00 which wont even cover mold removal let alone replacing all the walls and such.

So sorry to vent all this on you guys but i needed to vent its been a rough few days, at times I just wish it would burn down, we cant sale it now, so basically were going to have to take out a 2nd mortgage and rebuild our home. I just keep telling my husband, God wouldnt of gave us anything we cant handle, now I gotta think that way and not lose control through out all this. It will be a long process!!! :angry:

Thanks everyone for listening!!! Love you all!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you and your family. Things will get better! You are in my prayers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well new drain system has been put in! That was a positive for us!! Thanks for prayers everyone! 













That's how thick floor was from previous owners pouring extra floor! Took them 3 hours to put in pump! 















Now time for mold clean up...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cassie, that is a lot to deal with all at once. It will take time to rebuild and get back to normal. Just know we are all here to listen and send prayers to you and your family. You sound like a strong woman...stay as positive as you can. Hugs!!


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

House Update: I haven't been on much lately with all that has been going on with our house!! Insurance company came out looked around and told us we had a 5,000.00 Sewage/back up policy. So needless to say that helped!!! Then we had a company come in and install a drain system around the basement and a sub pump!! There went insurance money lol But it was well worth it!!! As you may of seen we got hit again with major flooding here in IL. So the pump did get use, but still have damage. FEMA declared our area a disaster area and came out Monday to look at all the damage. Wednesday after noon they deposited a check in our account that will help with some of the cost!!! So happy!!! Now we can finally get started and get at least the family room back together!! Thanks for your support and prayers to all my friends here!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such good news! Hoping your life gets back to normal soon!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so sorry. Take heart that you can replace all of those things but not your babies. Look at it this way. Ya gotta go shopping now.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

whew! but it sounds like your insurance company - and wow - FEMA came thru in timely fashion. It does help with some of the stress, I'm sure! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a lot to go through! Hang in there, we'll keep your family in ours prayers : )


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

You will definetly be in our thoughts. When we had our house fire our house was only 18 months old. The insurance company ( Allstate ) so called reputable. They were a nightmare. They priced all off the things in our home from Home Depot. Not knocking Home Depot but that isn't where my house came from. Hold you head up it will get better even though I swear it took 5 yrs off my life. When the lady that did contents came to walk through Belle our maltese we had her bed in the den with all of her toys in it and I kneeled over holding them and crying. She stated you do know we don't cover pets. Omg


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I just saw this! Glad things are looking a little better for you! I'm in Illinois too, Macomb, and we were lucky, but have friends that have lost alot!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am soo sorry that this happened to you and your family. I live in Illinois, but it's close to St. Louis, Mo but if you need anything let me know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cassie - I'm glad you're getting some help at least. My SIL lost her home to Superstorm Sandy in October so going on 8 months and she hasn't gotten anything but some money from FEMA for temp housing. All she does is fill out forms endlessly to no avail. She's resigned to not having a home for at least another year (if she' lucky) at this rate


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cassie, I'm sorry you're going through this! Hang in there!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am just now seeing what has happened to you and am so sorry!!!! I haven't been on that often myself these past few months because of a couple of surgeries and just not feeling up to getting online that much. But how are things going now...are the furbabies acting any better now and are there still things they need that were lost? How about the kids? How old are they and what kinds of things did they lose? You can send me a message in case I can't find this post again. If there's anything I am able to send, I'd like to help if I have it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I am just now seeing what has happened to you and am so sorry!!!! I haven't been on that often myself these past few months because of a couple of surgeries and just not feeling up to getting online that much. But how are things going now...are the furbabies acting any better now and are there still things they need that were lost? How about the kids? How old are they and what kinds of things did they lose? You can send me a message in case I can't find this post again. If there's anything I am able to send, I'd like to help if I have it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank-you!! We are adjusting fairly well to living in our upstairs! Still pretty cramped, but with all the prayers and support we have made it this far! I know we are going to pull through this in time. It is going to take a little longer then we planned since my husband is finally able to get in some of the fields to spray and plant! Our girls are adjusting to the changes, they are having to share a room at the moment, but doing pretty good with it. Molly is 9 and Renee' is 10, we have a few issues once in awhile with them getting mad at each other but girls will be girls right? lol :smpullhair:
As far as the Furbabies go, Romeo seems to be adjusting well! Juliet on the other hand Im still having some problems with. I have made her a new bed she wont use it much though, Romeo loves it, she goes in her kennel and just wants to be left alone  She will still go down stairs and look around like shes wondering where everything is. It's so odd how she is acting, it's kinda like she's going through the same feelings we are, which she probably is! I'm taking her Monday to see a Vet (not Banfield), to see what she thinks. I think she is depressed, its really hard to tell! She always wants picked up and held now, which isn't her usually. But believe me I love it!!! :wub: I think it's just going to take time, and once we get the family room and the rest back together and I start her new little corner with her own stuff it will be back to normal. I picked her up a new carrier, she hates it!! lol I remade some blankets for her, and have bought her a couple new outfits. 
Today, Im home alone all day, so I think Im going to go down and maybe try to work on a little area down stairs for a temporary set up to where I can try and get some of my stuff organized so I don't feel so overwhelmed with the upstairs being so packed!! I feel like I belong on hoarders  Its not that bad, but for me it is! lol Im one of the OCD type when it comes to the house. We will see how the day goes!


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Cassie - I'm glad you're getting some help at least. My SIL lost her home to Superstorm Sandy in October so going on 8 months and she hasn't gotten anything but some money from FEMA for temp housing. All she does is fill out forms endlessly to no avail. She's resigned to not having a home for at least another year (if she' lucky) at this rate


Oh, I couldn't imagine!! Just the lose of our downstairs is making me sick! But the whole house, I don't know how I would handle it!! Im so sorry this happened to her! I will pray for her, this makes my problem tiny! I feel for those that have to go through that. They become a stronger person, that is for sure!! :aktion033:


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well it's Monday so we are getting ready for Juliet to go to the vet in a couple hours! Keep you all posted and hopefully things are ok! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

